# What qualifications or requirements for California?



## Jmacboi (May 6, 2009)

I'm a licensed Electrical Contractor/Journeyman in Idaho. I might have a couple of small projects happening in California, but obviously need to be licensed. What are the qualifications or requirements to get an Electrical Contractor/Journeyman license in California. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

Jmacboi said:


> I'm a licensed Electrical Contractor/Journeyman in Idaho. I might have a couple of small projects happening in California, but obviously need to be licensed. What are the qualifications or requirements to get an Electrical Contractor/Journeyman license in California. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


well i am in utah. your license should reciprocate over to cali. but you may just want to call the state of cali just to verify. i have worked with a calis and theirs carried over to here


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

To work as a C10 Licensed contractor you need to have someone sign for you that verifies you have four years of experience or more in the field. A journeyman state of California certification is not required to be able to sit for the Exam. If you have a Journeyman's State Certification you can immediately sit for the exam. 

The Journeyman's State of Ca certification you must send in 8000 hours of work for the general electricians exam. These hours don't really require verification you just sign for them. Pretty stupid.

If you have a C10 license and not a Journeyman's certification you can not work under another C10 contractor. A journeyman certification is required if you are working for C10 contractor. For maintenance work no license or certification is required if the employer is not a contractor. 

At my current job Neither is required but I have both a Lic. and cert. The test are a absolute joke.

http://www.cslb.ca.gov/
http://www.dir.ca.gov/das/electricaltrade.htm


----------



## Jmacboi (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the information, it's greatly appreciated. Like I said, I'm a licensed Electrical Contractor and have been a Journeyman for quite a few years in Idaho and Washington. I have just never checked into what is required for California, and didn't know what is or isn't reciprocated.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

What's life like in Boise? Thinking about a westward move....


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Jmacboi,

If your just jumping over for a couple of small projects (as a contractor, not a journeyman), it might not matter. I would call the CSLB and also ask Idaho. Also check with your insurance carrier.

Just out of curiosity, if Jmac comes over with his Idaho contractors' license (not a c-10) could he hire un-certified electricians? I would have to say yes.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is a link that might help you with what states reciprocate with each other. http://www.mikeholt.com/statelicense.php#NC


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just head down to Mexico, then head back north across the border, and you are good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> What's life like in Boise? Thinking about a westward move....


you might not like it out here with all these fake a$$ momos


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

sparkyboys said:


> you might not like it out here with all these fake a$$ momos


Sorry, but what are momos?


----------



## Jmacboi (May 6, 2009)

I think the reference is about Mormons in Idaho. Not a problem at all. The problem is there isn't much happening in Idaho, just like in a lot of other places. No work right now. Kind of tight. That's why I'm looking at a couple of other area's including Washington, Montana, and California. I'm sure I'm reciprocated in Montana, and I'm licensed in Washington. Doesn't sound like it's too complicated to get licensed in California. Might have to take a test, which isn't a big deal. Thanks for all the help and information.


----------



## Jmacboi (May 6, 2009)

I would have to be able to take out permits and get inspections in California or anywhere else I went. I don't think I'd work for someone, I'd do my own thing.


----------

